# Road trip with 8 week old puppy



## Arrie (Feb 1, 2011)

In two weeks I am going to be taking a road trip to pick up my puppy. The drive home is about 13 hours and I would like to make it as easy for the puppy as possible.

I was thinking I would bring some puppy pads so she would not have to wander in strange areas while she is not fully vaccinated. I was also thinking a toy, blanket, and water dish for rest stops might be useful. Does anyone have any suggestions for items to bring or hints to make the drive less stressful?


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

A small bit of ginger cookie (real ginger, not just flavored) before the trip can help reduce carsickness, or else use something like Pet Calm.


----------



## Charis (Jul 12, 2009)

Take a crate or some way to contain her so she doesn't panic and jump in your lap or around the pedals, puppy pads are a good idea since she is not fully vaccinated, some toys, I would avoid food for the sake of car sickness while you are driving, plenty of water, extra leash, a blanket that smells like the home she came from and I might come up with something else...


----------



## Arrie (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions!



Pai said:


> A small bit of ginger cookie (real ginger, not just flavored) before the trip can help reduce carsickness, or else use something like Pet Calm.


That is a great idea! I have never had a dog prone to car sickness so I completely overlooked the possibility that she may get sick.



Charis said:


> Take a crate or some way to contain her so she doesn't panic and jump in your lap or around the pedals, puppy pads are a good idea since she is not fully vaccinated, some toys, I would avoid food for the sake of car sickness while you are driving, plenty of water, extra leash, a blanket that smells like the home she came from and I might come up with something else...


Thankfully the fiance will be driving so I will have my hands free to cuddle.  I think I may bring a crate just in case she becomes too nervous or gets sick. Is 12 hours going to be too long to withhold food for such a young puppy?


----------



## Charis (Jul 12, 2009)

I'd ask a vet about how long she should go without food. I wouldn't feed her for the initial part of the trip and then if you do feed her offer it in very small amounts. If she doesn't get carsick that's great but if she does vomit she isn't getting the food anyway.


----------



## Arrie (Feb 1, 2011)

Charis said:


> I'd ask a vet about how long she should go without food. I wouldn't feed her for the initial part of the trip and then if you do feed her offer it in very small amounts. *If she doesn't get carsick that's great but if she does vomit she isn't getting the food anyway*.


You are quite right about that!  

I definitely don't want her to get sick or be uncomfortable during the trip. I was thinking about maybe stopping a few times and give her very small amounts of food and then plenty of time to relieve herself before getting back on the road. I'll check with my vet before the trip.


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

I've done quite a few road trips with my dogs/puppy's. Usually, they'll sleep most of the time. Chew toys, bones, etc are really good. Try to avoid stinky ones  The pup will need some food during that time, but yeah, I'd keep the meals very small. Bring some yucky towels or paper towels to clean up any vomiting. Even a dog that doesnt normally get carsick, might after that much time on the road. Put a collar, with tags on it, on the pup right away in case, God forbid, it got away at any of your rest stops.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Arrie said:


> Thankfully the fiance will be driving so I will have my hands free to cuddle.  I think I may bring a crate just in case she becomes too nervous or gets sick. Is 12 hours going to be too long to withhold food for such a young puppy?


Get a crate, you wouldn't hold an infant in your arms for safety reasons, it's the same with the pup. She needs to be crated for HER safety, not for convenience, Crates are car seats for your dog. It'll also possibly save you from wering doggy vomit.


----------



## BmoreBruno (Jan 19, 2011)

I agree, definitely bring a crate and you can leave the door open. My pup doesn't mind the car on a short trip without a crate but on longer trips where I was bringing the crate anyway, he preferred to be in the crate even though that's not true at the house.


----------



## Arrie (Feb 1, 2011)

Labmom4 said:


> I've done quite a few road trips with my dogs/puppy's. Usually, they'll sleep most of the time. Chew toys, bones, etc are really good. Try to avoid stinky ones  The pup will need some food during that time, but yeah, I'd keep the meals very small. Bring some yucky towels or paper towels to clean up any vomiting. Even a dog that doesnt normally get carsick, might after that much time on the road. *Put a collar, with tags on it, on the pup right away in case, God forbid, it got away at any of your rest stops*.


This is a wonderful idea! I already have a collar but I will definitely have some tags made. 



cshellenberger said:


> Get a crate, you wouldn't hold an infant in your arms for safety reasons, it's the same with the pup. She needs to be crated for HER safety, not for convenience, Crates are car seats for your dog. It'll also possibly save you from wering doggy vomit.





BmoreBruno said:


> I agree, definitely bring a crate and you can leave the door open. My pup doesn't mind the car on a short trip without a crate but on longer trips where I was bringing the crate anyway, he preferred to be in the crate even though that's not true at the house.


It has been a number of years since I had a dog and all these suggestions make such good sense. Almost makes me feel a bit ditzy.  It certainly makes me glad I asked. I will be sure to bring a crate.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

Arrie said:


> This is a wonderful idea! I already have a collar but I will definitely have some tags made.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A crate is one of those valuable tools that you would rather have and not need it, than need and not have it.


----------



## SWHouston (Sep 11, 2010)

Arrie,

On the Collar...
It's SO easy for someone to unbuckle or cut one off, and claim it's theirs.
And if you don't have Electronic ID installed, it may come down to your word against theirs.

I have a more secure way...
I bought a couple short lengths of closed loop chain (very small links).
Sized them to fit around both of my Dog's necks, but not loose enough 
where they could not be slipped over their heads.
I also got two Miniature Locks, slipped the Tags through the Hasp,
and LOCKED the chain collar on them. I use a Harness any time
I have either on a Leash, so "choking" is not an issue.

I know that one could use a pair of Diagonal Pliers or other metal
cutting tool to remove the Collar, but it wold present an additional
level of security IMHO.


----------



## Arrie (Feb 1, 2011)

wvasko said:


> A crate is one of those valuable tools that you would rather have and not need it, than need and not have it.


Agreed! I have one for home use and I am sure it will be invaluable. I will have to go pick up a puppy sized travel crate for the trip. 



SWHouston said:


> Arrie,
> 
> On the Collar...
> It's SO easy for someone to unbuckle or cut one off, and claim it's theirs.
> ...


I agree that people are not always the most trustworthy. Thankfully her breeder is going to have her micro chipped prior to me picking her up. I love the idea of the tags being permanently attached but I would be a bit concerned about the links getting caught or tangled.


----------



## SWHouston (Sep 11, 2010)

Arrie,

There is no doubt that Electronic Tagging is a very good way, but, even with that, there are several types of ETags.
My last count was (about) six. Problems with the lack of consistency there is, that all of the "Wands" which display the Tag Number, do not "read" all the various frequencies which "trigger" the electronics of the Tag...bummer !
Hopefully there will be at some point, common regulations which will "consolidate" this information.

On the Chain, I have had them in use for some time now, and have not noticed any tangling what so ever.

Additionally, one may find Topic and Post on the Safety of our Furfriends which may be of interest, at...
http://www.dogforums.com/general-dog-forum/83968-keeping-your-dog-safe.html 

Have a good Day ! 
S.W.

PS/EDIT:
What my point was concerning the ETags was, that one should have the ETag number,
Manufacturer, and the Frequency which the Tag is activated by, written down somewhere,
where the Owner can verbally identify the animal with that information as well.
Just another layer of "Proof of Ownership".


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Well, having just (yesterday) completed a 13 hour drive with an 11 week old puppy...

Definitely use a crate. He basically slept the whole time in it. I did have a few toys in there, and a couple of times he woke up and played with them for a short period of time, but the rest of the time he slept except for potty breaks. My best friend came with me, and having two people was really helpful even with him sleeping in the crate. Not only for switching drivers, but one of us was always available to check on him if he should get fussy or something. For example, at one point he pulled his leash that was sitting next to the crate on the back seat into the crate and started chewing on it, having a passenger to retrieve it made dealing with stuff like that easy peasy. Also, one person could stay with him while the other ran to the bathroom, to get food, etc. It was just way easier than doing it alone would have been. 

Since he hadn't had any problems with carsickness up until the halfway point, I did give him a small meal and some water about halfway through the trip. In our case it was fine, I did have some Dramamine on hand but I didn't use it. 

Every time we stopped for a food/gas/bathroom break, we took him outside for a potty break. Sometimes he went, sometimes he didn't, but we at least offered. I did have a leash and collar with an ID tag and my cell phone (which I had with me), but took the collar off when he was in the crate, just slipped it on for potty breaks. Since we ended up stopping every 3-4 hours for ourselves anyway, we didn't make extra puppy potty breaks just for him, but he's a little older than your puppy. You'll just have to use your judgement.

Hope that helps. PM me if you have specific questions, but I think I was spoiled by an exceedingly easy traveler.


----------



## Arrie (Feb 1, 2011)

SWHouston said:


> Arrie,
> 
> There is no doubt that Electronic Tagging is a very good way, but, even with that, there are several types of ETags.
> My last count was (about) six. Problems with the lack of consistency there is, that all of the "Wands" which display the Tag Number, do not "read" all the various frequencies which "trigger" the electronics of the Tag...bummer !
> ...


This is a wonderful suggestion, I will be sure to get this information from the breeder and keep it handy. Regarding the collar, it sounds like a great idea I just don't think it would work well for me. She is going to be crate trained and will be in and out of her crate quite a bit as a puppy. I need a collar that can be quickly removed in order to prevent a possible choking hazard. For the purpose of this trip she will also be in and out of her crate quite a bit as it seems the crate is the safest place for her to stay while we are traveling. Thanks for the link, it seems like a great collection of ideas to keep our furkids safe. 



sassafras said:


> Well, having just (yesterday) completed a 13 hour drive with an 11 week old puppy...
> 
> Definitely use a crate. He basically slept the whole time in it. I did have a few toys in there, and a couple of times he woke up and played with them for a short period of time, but the rest of the time he slept except for potty breaks. My best friend came with me, and having two people was really helpful even with him sleeping in the crate. Not only for switching drivers, but one of us was always available to check on him if he should get fussy or something. For example, at one point he pulled his leash that was sitting next to the crate on the back seat into the crate and started chewing on it, having a passenger to retrieve it made dealing with stuff like that easy peasy. Also, one person could stay with him while the other ran to the bathroom, to get food, etc. It was just way easier than doing it alone would have been.
> 
> ...


This thread had already convinced me that a crate was necessary but your first hand experience cemented it.  I think every 3 hours or so will be our goal for potty breaks just to ensure she isn't uncomfortable and to prevent any accidents. Now I can only hope she will travel as easily as your boy. Thanks for sharing your experience!


----------



## SWHouston (Sep 11, 2010)

Arrie,

Thank you, I'm very happy to share things like this.
My animals and I have one thing in common...
We are "insanely" protective of the other !

I can't tell you how many times, I have sitting, watching TV,
and thought of something that I could do, to insure a "safer"
environment. Jumped up and went and wrote it down quickly.
I get some strange looks from "all" the inhabitance of my house,
at times. lol


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Arrie said:


> This thread had already convinced me that a crate was necessary but your first hand experience cemented it.  I think every 3 hours or so will be our goal for potty breaks just to ensure she isn't uncomfortable and to prevent any accidents. Now I can only hope she will travel as easily as your boy. Thanks for sharing your experience!


No problem, your question was incredibly timely.  I wish you good luck, I'm sure you and your puppy will do great! My friend and I decided that riding in the car must magically put babies of all species to sleep.


----------



## Arrie (Feb 1, 2011)

sassafras said:


> No problem, your question was incredibly timely.  I wish you good luck, I'm sure you and your puppy will do great! My friend and I decided that riding in the car must magically put babies of all species to sleep.


I sure hope so! The last time I traveled with a baby we had to watch "Finding Nemo" for three days. Luckily puppies are usually content with a good bone.


----------

